# Some suggestions for Antec 900



## thegreat13 (Aug 15, 2008)

Good evening.:wave:
I m new in the forum but an old owner of a 900. I would like to ask some questions on moding my new 900.

Figure: http://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fanmanagementfo1.jpg

First of all I have decided to manage a push-pull “air tunnel” on the upper bay with 2 fans on the places 1,2 of the figure. In place 3 there will be a fan on the vertical placed cpu cooler( I haven’t bought one yet). And on place 4 the “pulling” fan. On place No5 now (which is the mid bay) I have decided to put a single fan with my one (and only) Hdd and on place 6 there will be my Zalman ZM-MFC2 (http://www.zalman.co.kr/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=209) and my dvd drive with no fan ofc. Some questions now.:1angel:

a)	You think the upper air tunnel is a good idea? and please propose me a cpu cooler for this management. I m thinking seriously of the Noctua NH-U12P or the Scythe Infinity SCINF-1000 since I have figured there are the best composing best cooling+low DbA same time.

b)	I think the right-> left airflow is better than the down-> up(BIG BOY 200mm fan) since in the 2nd management we take hot air from our Gpu pulling it to our cpu, plus on the 1st management we are cooling also our Ram (if we don’t have an extra Ram cooler ofc).

c)	If I conclude on this management I would love to hear some suggestions about the fans you would place on places 1,2,4,5. I m thinking that the places 2+4 should be the better aiflow fans since: 

The “1” takes all the “pushed” air of the 2 (we cannot lose airflow in this bay) and the “1” just pushes the air to the cpu cooler (place No3).

The 4 pulls out the hot air and there is also a larger space between cpu heatsink tower and No4 than 1-3 so we need a more effective fan.

At last I m thinking of placing a “common” fan on the side panel just to push air onto my Gpu.


I would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## thegreat13 (Aug 15, 2008)

Anyone plx? :wave:


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

What rig are you running to need this much planning? The usual plan is front to back flow. Besides, hasn't the 900 already got a kick *** cooling system from stock?
Does this case sit on a desk, or the floor?


----------



## thegreat13 (Aug 15, 2008)

stressfreesoul said:


> What rig are you running to need this much planning?


I cannot understand your question. In addittion i would love to hear some opinions abt the airflow especially from some 900 owners since they know exactly wot i mean by all the above text. (I suppose :1angel


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

The Antec 900 has a great cooling setup if you leave it the way it is supposed to be.
Front and side fans blow into the case 
Top and rear fans blow out the case
Check my system (on the left under my Avatar) it is presently running at 22c


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

I agree, 900 is fine as is. If in doubt, go watercooling.


----------



## thegreat13 (Aug 15, 2008)

Indeed its got a great cooling setup. I m gona o/c my 6400 in some days tho and i m gonna buy a cpu cooler for that instead of the stock i got now, so i decided to change change my fans since at the "low" adjustment they wont have enuf rpm for Cfm will be needed and in "med" they produce pretty annoying noise for me. (the 120s not the 200  ) I hope u understand me now.:wave:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I just assembled a beast machine using the Antec 900 as the chassis. the cooling it comes with is truly second to none when you consider it's just air. The pre-made holes for liquid cooling also set it apart from lesser cases.

Adding a tunnel will be difficult because it's not a BTX case and the board is mounted in a standard fashion, not upside-down. It can be done but the fabrication could be dicey.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

I am running a stock CPU cooler
If the noise is annoying on Medium this case is not for you.(sell it and try something else)
Only other alternative is to replace the fans with Quieter ones.
Do not alter the way the fans face as this is the proven and best way for them


----------



## thegreat13 (Aug 15, 2008)

Mate i m not inverting the fans... If u see the figure i ve made, u ll notice i have just added fan No1 to produce that "front ->back" tunnel. I will need extra fan to manage this tunnel since i think the air that the upper front fan i will put (maybe the Scythe Kamakaze 120mm) wont manage to blow the air all the way to the fan of the Noctua NH-U12P. In addition i would like an advice about a blue ledded 120mm fan with <22dbA on 1200 rpm and more or less 55cfm. Dont tell me SilenX.:grin:Too griddy for me since i want two for places 2 and 5 aka upper + mid front.


----------



## thegreat13 (Aug 15, 2008)

Anyone know how i can extend the wires : Power SW, Reset Sw and Hdd Led? Thnx!


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb (May 7, 2008)

The Great13, I have my 900 set up the way you are talking about. I moved the top fan to the very top bay and put another 120mm in the optional holder that came with the case so that those two make a tunnel effect straight to the CPU cooler (mine is a CoolerMaster TX2). Given that the case has excellent airflow in stock configuration I thought the same as you, that it would only make it better in this "tunnel" configuration. 
Also about the fan advice, i actually replaced all the Tri-Cools with these because I wanted to controll them with a fan controller instead of having to open the case and fi=lip the little switches. The ones I decided on are these http://www.petrastechshop.com/12yalod1blle.html. Theyre inexpensive, look great, push lots of air and are very quiet. I also got another Tri Cool for the side of the case, but after I bouhgt the Yates I put that one as the back exhaust because it move alot more air than the yates and havr read that negative air pressure is better that positive. Hope this helps you out.
edit: almost forgot, I was wondering the same question about extending the same wire, it barely reaches where it needs to go and is the last ugly wire I cant do anyhthing with.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

OTHG_ChefTreb said:


> The Great13, I have my 900 set up the way you are talking about. I moved the top fan to the very top bay and put another 120mm in the optional holder that came with the case so that those two make a tunnel effect straight to the CPU cooler (mine is a CoolerMaster TX2). Given that the case has excellent airflow in stock configuration I thought the same as you, that it would only make it better in this "tunnel" configuration.
> Also about the fan advice, i actually replaced all the Tri-Cools with these because I wanted to controll them with a fan controller instead of having to open the case and fi=lip the little switches. The ones I decided on are these http://www.petrastechshop.com/12yalod1blle.html. Theyre inexpensive, look great, push lots of air and are very quiet. I also got another Tri Cool for the side of the case, but after I bouhgt the Yates I put that one as the back exhaust because it move alot more air than the yates and havr read that negative air pressure is better that positive. Hope this helps you out.
> edit: almost forgot, I was wondering the same question about extending the same wire, it barely reaches where it needs to go and is the last ugly wire I cant do anyhthing with.


mine reach my mobo fine?


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

I had no problems with mine as well.
You could cut and join a piece into them if you are capable with a soldering iron


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb (May 7, 2008)

It reaches the bottom of the MoBo ok but thats it. it is the only cable that I can't get tucked behind anything. I would like to run it behind the motherboard but its way too short. Guess i could solder extentions into it. what gauge wire would I use?
Hope Im not crashing your thread thegreat13, sorry.


----------



## thegreat13 (Aug 15, 2008)

Np mate.:wave: I ve finished actually my 1st mod and voila some pics of it. :1angel:


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

hit it in blck and hiding wires between the tray and other removable door? 

What did you use for a grommet? 1/8" rubber hose?


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb (May 7, 2008)

Nice job! I see you have revision 1 of the case. Mine is rev 2, it has two holes about midway up the back of the case by the harddrive bays. I added three more like you did. Looking good.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

there's actually 3 revisions i think. 1 has a cheese-grate area next to PCI's, 2 has a pair of round holes for water cooling, and 3 has the 2 cabling holes.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

a lot of cases have that cheese grater. I cut mine straight out.


----------



## thegreat13 (Aug 15, 2008)

magnethead said:


> hit it in blck and hiding wires between the tray and other removable door?
> 
> What did you use for a grommet? 1/8" rubber hose?


Actually i used a drill to make like 100 holes one next to the other and then a smoothing tool to fix them in the "perfect" shape. It was a pain in the ***...:upset: 

P.s. Yeah i ve got rev.1. With 2 i would avoid making 2 extra holes.. <3
P.s.2 I love the black colour in my case right now.I wonder my Antec didnt paint it black by themselves. Prolly to keep the cost down..


----------

